# Awesome historical Fin-Nor on Ebay



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Was surfing Ebay and cam across *"THE"* reel to have.

Ted Williams #2 Fin-Nor (wedding cake) reel complete with his name plate, paperwork to prove it was his. Besides being one of the greatest baseball players he was a pioneer in saltwater flyfishing for Tarpon, Bonefish, Permit in the mid60's and early 70's. There's a pic of him using this on a fiberglass "hi-tech" rod about 3/4" in diametern (had to be a man to use those rods!).

He did this with Stu Apte, Billy Pate to name only a few. I started fly fishing and reading Ol, SA, FS during this period. I well remember their discussions of early fiberglass rod failures, developing what is now the Bimini Twist in ther pursuit of lineclass tarpons in fly. These guys slew huge tarpons with this equipment. Couldn't afford a Fin-Nor #2 (these were $300 reels back then) but had my Pflueger 1498 loaded with miles of backing just in case.

Bet a buck this reel was on the old "American Sportsman: TV show with Curt Gowdy.

Forget your buddy's Loomis, Able,Helios,........ yadda yadda yadda. This reel is the "Real" deal.

Maybe if I sell the house, hock the harley, get an extra job, have the wife get a second job.........

Pete A.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

That's awesome. Teddy Ballgame is probably the greatest pure hitter in history.

Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIN-NOR-2-WEDDING-CAKE-FLY-REEL-TED-WILLIAMS-w-CASE-LINE-DOCUMENTATION-NR-/160877370409?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257509dc29#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

He was a great angler...but very temperamental.

Any idea what the reel's market value would be?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> He was a great angler...but very temperamental.
> 
> Any idea what the reel's market value would be?


I saw another one on eBay that wasn't Teddy Ballgame's and it was going for $1900.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I bet a buck it goes for well over $5000. There will be some rich scissor bills after this one. This is probably the most desirable of his reels, IMHO really encompasses his fishing efforts.

Look the Fin-Nor wedding cakes' really speak to the orgins of saltwater flyfishing in their own right and Ted was one of the pioneers along with the last .400 hitter. The combo makes such a desirable ultimate collectable.

Love to be able to handle it with a fine single malt whiskey along with a bit of smoked salmon on crackers after a great day of fishing.

Pete A.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I watched a similar Fin-nor wedding cake reel go for about $3200 on eBay several years ago. That one was in very good shape, but had no "special" ownership like this Ted Williams one. I bet $5,000 is a pretty good guess, but who knows with eBay. It's a very cool piece.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I've never bought anything off eBay so I don't know what will happen but with 3 days left to go (as of 10AM on 9/7) the Ted Williams reel still only has 9 bids on it at $511.01 for the high bid.

I'm guessing the bidding will go crazy in the last 24-36 hours, no?

That being said, there are some really nice vintage reels and I could get into collecting them pretty easily.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

It's up to $1500+ now and still has over a day left. I don't ever bid till the very end on these deals, and I doubt most buyers do. I never understood the point of bidding early.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Still way below what it will go for.

For us mere mortals who can't afford to "play" in that bid I suggest a pot of the closest guess at to closing bid price.

Here's my thoughts:

1. your number *must* be in on this string by 8:30 AM EDT.
2. Winner will recieve 5 quality saltwater flies from each losing player, choice is up to each player should be good useful patterns in the sprirt of the game. Something be-fitting use with such a reel, ie no wal-mart poppers.
3. Honor system, in Texas a man is only good as his word.

I'll start, *$8401*

Pete A.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Pete A. said:


> Still way below what it will go for.
> 
> For us mere mortals who can't afford to "play" in that bid I suggest a pot of the closest guess at to closing bid price.
> 
> ...


I say $7459.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Y'all are way off. Looks like the reel went for less than $1800.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIN-NOR-2-W...aultDomain_0&hash=item257509dc29#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh well, I couldn't afford it at that anyway. Would be nice to have that reel attached to a fly rod and chase tarpon with it.

Deerhunter5, seems like I owe you some flies. PM me an address & I'll pay my due.

Cheers, 

Pete A.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I couldn't afford it right now either. But I could **** sure get into collecting vintage fly gear. Of course I'd probably end up divorced if I picked up another expensive hobby. The rib is an understanding woman but understanding only goes so far, you know?


----------

